# New body mount rubber bushings needed for 1965 GTO?



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

My 65 2 dr HT has 67k on it and the rubber body mounts are not broken off , just splitting, cracked & rock hard, as expected for a car of 57 years old. Should that be the next big project? I don't have the tools, the expertise or the space to do it myself. I've heard this is a $2500+ expense. The rest of the car is A1 (the body is perfect, 389, 4 spd, Edelbrock alum. heads, headers, etc. )
Any suggestions as to when and if it should be done?
Thanks


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I did mine a couple years ago and used poly graphite bushings from CCP, they're in between rubber and the hard poly ones and they're black. It's a time consuming and a character builder if the bolts break off or the cage breaks loose but it can be done in the garage without a lift. You need to spray all the bolts and nuts with a good penetrating oil like Kroil or PB blaster and let it sit a while. I made a wooden support from two 2x6's and used two jacks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Depending where you live or your cars previous life, replacement can be easy or throwing tools around after you snapped all the bolts off. Its not a hard job if done correctly. The results may require you to realign your front fenders and bumpers. Do it yourself and the costs are about $150. If everything is all rusted up underneath it can go up dramatically. 
My fifty year old bolts came out easily and weren't corroded at all. Not surprising since it led a sheltered life on the West coast. Others elsewhere may not be so lucky


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

If you do break a bolt or a cage you will have to cut a flap in the body to hold the cage or retrieve the nut, then put the flap back and patch it. Good thing is most are hidden under the carpet or trunk mat, or under the back seat, but I did have to cut flaps in the front wells then weld them back up and do a little bodywork. I did the front core support too, as you can see mine spent some time in the field but if yours has been inside alot and not exposed to salt it might not be that bad of a job. I decided to do it when the motor was out.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> I did mine a couple years ago and used poly graphite bushings from CCP, they're in between rubber and the hard poly ones and they're black. It's a time consuming and a character builder if the bolts break off or the cage breaks loose but it can be done in the garage without a lift. You need to spray all the bolts and nuts with a good penetrating oil like Kroil or PB blaster and let it sit a while. I made a wooden support from two 2x6's and used two jacks.
> View attachment 150399
> View attachment 150400


Nice work, it was definitely time!


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

If I had not done a frame off, I’m not sure I would have done mine. Who can answer the “leave them as is “ downside?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

When I pulled my motor and saw how bad a couple of them looked I knew it was time.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Baaad65 said:


> When I pulled my motor and saw how bad a couple of them looked I knew it was time.
> View attachment 150424
> View attachment 150425
> View attachment 150426


I hear you. Mine looked that bad too. I remember someone saying if you could remove all the body bolts without a problem; it meant you were so lucky, you should run out and buy a lottery ticket. I wasn’t that lucky. A few body nuts were frozen to the bolts and their shafts broke (like yours). On my car, hardware got worse toward the rear. I drilled two small holes in the trunk so I could saturate the blind capture bolts welded to the sheet metal with Liquid Blaster. I had to guesstimate where to drill. Could have been closer, but was close enough to get spray tube on them. Let it sit for a few hours and was able to get those two nasty bolts out and reuse the nuts. 
IF my car had been in A1 condition with the bushings only being split, I may have left them alone.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

gkraushaar said:


> My 65 2 dr HT has 67k on it and the rubber body mounts are not broken off , just splitting, cracked & rock hard, as expected for a car of 57 years old. Should that be the next big project? I don't have the tools, the expertise or the space to do it myself. I've heard this is a $2500+ expense. The rest of the car is A1 (the body is perfect, 389, 4 spd, Edelbrock alum. heads, headers, etc. )
> Any suggestions as to when and if it should be done?
> Thanks


I just did my 65 body bolts in my 1 car garage, Ive never done anything like it. I would say its very easy to do. I removed one side, thn installed thm then did the oher side. Very easy. Watch a Youtube on it as I did. Take your time, I would say it took about 6-8 hours max.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Then you must not have broken any bolts or nut cages...lucky you 😉


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Droach6498 said:


> I just did my 65 body bolts in my 1 car garage, Ive never done anything like it. I would say its very easy to do. I removed one side, thn installed thm then did the oher side. Very easy. Watch a Youtube on it as I did. Take your time, I would say it took about 6-8 hours max.


You must live in California or Arizona. If so, don’t buy a lottery ticket, you may not be lucky. If you live in the NorthEast and got the bolts out without issue, by all means buy a 🎫 today!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> These are the worst of mine not to bad, some look replaced the bolts are new I think the former owner replace some portions of the mounts but not all, like everything else in this car its a cluster **** you just have to look over he masked all to look good from 10' away but when you look close you realize relly it needs alot of wok. Im doing my taxes and I have over $20k of purchases and havent done the build of the drive line yet, waiting for pistons.Since July.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jeez, those look like the new ones I put in


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Baaad65 said:


> Jeez, those look like the new ones I put in


A California car to be sure.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Jeez, those look like the new ones I put in





Baaad65 said:


> Jeez, those look like the new ones I put in


Yeh I guess the guy who sold me the car replaced the bottom bushing but not the top one between the frame and body. Just like everything in this car its Mikey Moused. I did most of them but the ones in the trunk very rear I had a hard time seperating the frame & body, as theres no cross frame in the rear so when I jacked it up the bumper made this god awful noise as it was pulling away from the body so I let it back down said screw it, they're not that bad I dont want to take a chnce screwin something up. The rest are easy to replace
The car came from SLC before that I dont know but I am in Nor Cal yes its a Cali car now. When I got it I removed the inside vent covers and they were full of leaves and weeds. It did have alot of surface rust but I bought 2 sets of wire wheels, 16 total, and brushes and did the whole car top to bottom of all the surface rust, hellof a job its very clean now, painted with Pors 15 & Rustoleam.


----------



## Must_1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Droach6498 said:


> I just did my 65 body bolts in my 1 car garage, Ive never done anything like it. I would say its very easy to do. I removed one side, thn installed thm then did the oher side. Very easy. Watch a Youtube on it as I did. Take your time, I would say it took about 6-8 hours max.


You should of "Brought A Lottery Ticket." 🤣😁


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> When I pulled my motor and saw how bad a couple of them looked I knew it was time.
> View attachment 150424
> View attachment 150425
> View attachment 150426


 Huh I thought you had better pictures.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

67ventwindow said:


> Huh I thought you had better pictures.


Oh I do if you would like


----------

